# 27,766 members today---active vs. archived? :D



## grodog (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys---

ENWorld has 27,766 members as of right now, and my question is, how many of those members are active on the site vs. inactive (haven't posted in the past three months)?  This would be useful info for potential advertisers.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 26, 2005)

That really wouldn't be that useful as there are 364 out of 847 pages of people with zero posts.  That's over a third of the people who have signed up.  They just don't post but that doesn't mean they don't read the boards.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 26, 2005)

This is one of those things that are always fun to estimate -- but, as Crothian says, it's board activity and not board posts that are important to advertisers. There are roughly 14,000 active registered members, and average unregistered visitors (lurkers) of at least three times that amount. We've got a lot of folks.


----------



## grodog (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughts guys.  

So, if I wanted to advertize, given the larger number of lurkers vs. member (and/or members who don't post), what are some good estimates for how long banner ads and leaderboard ads last?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah.  Just because Crothian is really bad at lurking doesn't mean everyone else is, too.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 26, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Just because Crothian is really bad at lurking doesn't mean everyone else is, too.




Didn't you read above?  There are about 10,000 people who have signed up but haven't posted.  Someone has to pick up their slack......


----------



## Crothian (Feb 26, 2005)

grodog said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thoughts guys.
> 
> So, if I wanted to advertize, given the larger number of lurkers vs. member (and/or members who don't post), what are some good estimates for how long banner ads and leaderboard ads last?




Good question.  You might want to ask some of the people who do have banner ads and see what thier experience with this is.  Perhaps a thread in the publishers forum would be of mor ebenefit to you guys.  Good luck, Valus rocks!!


----------



## the Jester (Feb 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Didn't you read above?  There are about 10,000 people who have signed up but haven't posted.  Someone has to pick up their slack......




I guess you've posted one for each of them, and the rest are for you.


----------



## grodog (Feb 28, 2005)

So there's no statistically average info that you guys have about long it takes to burn through 10,000 impressions, or 100,000 impressions, etc.???


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 28, 2005)

It depends on how many ads are in the system honestly. Given the current ad load 10,000 ads tends to run about 2 - 3 weeks, and 100,000 will run around 10x that naturally.

That said, Russ tracks the figures closer than I.  He's the one to ask.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2005)

Michael's underestimating quite a bit there.  I set up a couple of 10,000 impression campaigns yesterday.  They've run out already.

But, as he says, it depends how many people are advertising.  There are about 250,000 impressions to divide among advertisers each day.


----------



## grodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the details, Michael and Morrus.  Is it possible to target your ads to appear only in certain forums (in the SH section, the General Discussion forum, etc.)?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2005)

'Fraid not.  The only locational targetting there is is the front page leaderboard ads.


----------



## grodog (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Russ.  So, if there are N different advertising efforts/day, and approximately 250,000 impressions available per day, if I bought one million impressions, they could last anywhere from four days (if i was the only advertiser on the entire site), to about 16 days (if there were four advertisers on the site @ 62,500 impressions/advertiser/day), to about 40 days (if there were ten advertisers on the site @ 25,000 impressions/advertiser/day).

This doesn't account for a changes in the number of advertisers on any given day, since not all ad campaigns have the same timing or uniform number of impressions being bought.  Do you have any other general guidelines/scenarios like the above that you could share, to help understand the duration of an advertising campaign?  Even if you just added in one more campaign to the current advertiser load today, at each of the impression amounts, that would help provide some more context.  

Lastly, how many advertisers does ENWorld average on any given day?

Thanks again for all of the clarifications and details


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 3, 2005)

Heck, it'd be nice if we could at least get 'em to vote. I mean with that many viewers, to have under 1K in votes for the Ennies is a little... embarassing.


----------



## grodog (Mar 7, 2005)

Le *bump*


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2005)

There's usually about 10 advertisers at any given time.  That varies, of course.  Of course, traffic fluctuates, too, so predictions are hard to make - that's why the ads are sold by impressions, not by time period.


----------



## grodog (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks again Russ


----------

